# Picked up my first tractor today - New Holland 1715



## bucknbass (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm obviously a nrebie here but am in the process of buying a house and 5 acres so I started looking for a tractor. Found this 1715 with only 121hrs. Looks almost new. But, I know nothing about it. I know I must change all the filters and fluids and it does need a muffler.

So, where's a good place to buy filters and then parts as well (ex. the muffler)? Local New Holland dealer wanted $130 + tax for the muffler, I know it can be bought cheaper than that!

Would appreciate some help identifying sites to review, purchase from, etc. and any advice you guys have!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry no one has answered this post yet... Welcome to TractorForum.
There are advertisers and members on the site that can supply parts for your NH

MUFFLER
Muffler, 1320,1520,1620,1715,1720, Start Year: 01/01/1987
SBA314101080
1 Needed for Job
$136.20 In Stock : 2

Messicks


----------

